# Assorted Dust Collection connections



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m still struggling with all this nonstandard dust collection fittings and I can never remember what fits what. So I put some together and took a photo so I can figure out what I need whenever I change stuff. Just thought it might be helpful to someone.










Note the Rockler 4” hose to 4” Sch20 drain pipe adapter shown in the lower left doesn’t fit anything around these parts so that was a complete waste of money.

I can’t remember who makes this 4in to 2 1/2in hose adapter, but it fits perfectly inside Triplewall Pipe Solid waste pipe thats sold at all the big box stores around here. Also the Rockler 4” hose to 4” Sch20 drain pipe adapter does fit into the coupler side if you push it all the way in past the shoulder and use tape to hold it in, but there are other fitting that are cheaper that actually fit.


----------



## Gary Thomas (Dec 18, 2013)

*I hear ya*

Boy do I. I have a variety of tools, Rigid, Delta etc. and all of them have a different size dust fitting..what a head ache. I use a Rigid shop vac for collecting dust from my table saw 2 1/2" but my jig saw takes 1 1/2 my sander takes 1" and on and on. I found that the step adapter from Home Depot which is rubber works great. It's fairly soft and can be cut easily so I have fit one of these to each of my tools and they all now plug into my shop vac.
Hope this helps


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Gary but I don't need adapters anymore except for blast gates & maybe reducers. :yes:

All I got to say is that I wish I knew that this 4” Harbor Freight hose fit inside standard 4” drain pipe fittings a long time ago. And I asked for advice more than once, but not one person here knew about it and I never thought to try it. I was kind of by coincidence that I stuck the hose in and it fit so tight that you have to unscrew or it will not come out. I could have easily saved $150 bucks on all these silly useless fittings. I even sent some back because they didn’t fit anything. WHAT A RACKET!

Anyway I pulled everything apart and redid it. My power tools are on wheels and I have to use flexible hose but not the fittings so I guess I’ll be selling them on eBay. I am just so excited because this has been a problem for so long and I just avoided using my planer because it was such a hassle to hook up. Now all I got to do is roll it out and I’m ready to go. I even put in an extra 2 ½” small hose outlet for general cleaning.:smile:























































I’m a little surprised that nobody has chimed in. I guess everybody just likes to spend money on adapters to fit the adapters for the fittings. Maybe someone in my boat who doesn’t have lots of money or a large shop can now afford to have dust collection. 

Well the only thing I need now is a better filter and a room dust filter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary Thomas (Dec 18, 2013)

I've never tried the hoses from Harbor Freight, thanks that's a good thing to know. Looks like a sweet set up.


----------

